# Starting possibly more swap!!

## MaRTiaN

I just sat and watched my boot-up and noticed that there was a message along the lines that I was activating possibly more swap.  I've noticed that there is also a failure message about swap space when shutting down too.  

I've commented out the swap entry in /etc/fstab and am still having this problem, any ideas?

----------

## pjp

I've noticed the 'Starting possibly more swap!' message as well.  

I haven't noticed any failure messages on shutdown though... will have to check.  

You've got me curious now  :Smile: 

EDIT:  Rebooted, but noticed no errors.

----------

## manjit

Hi,

The "Activating (possibly) more swap" message does not indicate any type of error.  You should re-enable your swap partition in /etc/fstab.  If you look at the /etc/init.d/localmount script, you will see the following near the end:

```

   #swap on loopback devices, and other weirdnesses

   ebegin "Activating (possibly) more swap"

   /sbin/swapon -a &>/dev/null

```

This is simply there to enable any other swap filesystems that may not be mounted, i.e. you want to mount swap through the loopback device for some wierd reason.  If you really are bothered by the message, just comment out or change the string in the above script.

----------

## pjp

 *manjit wrote:*   

>  ... You should re-enable your swap partition in /etc/fstab. ...

 

Checked, looks normal, so I'm assuming they do that just to be certain it gets turned on.

----------

